# Blower runs at idle only. Stalls on full throttle?



## rikclark

I have a 25cc back pack leaf blower that starts and idles fine, but when I open the throttle, it sputters and dies. Seems like a fuel supply problem. At best, it will run at half throttle, but never at peak rpm.

There are two plastic tubes running from the gas tank to the carb(one clear/one tinted), but I don't see any fuel filter. Seems like at one time these two lines came off. Is it possible that I have reversed the lines? Would this cause the porblem or is there likely something else wrong.

Thanks to any who respond


----------



## billsmowers

has the carb got 2 ajustment screws if so one will have (L ) ONE WILL HAVE (H) ABOVE IT OPEN THE (H) SCREW ABOUT 1/4 TURN SEE IF IT WILL PICK UP IF NOT OPEN THE (L) SCREW A LITTLE IF IT STILL WILL NOT WORK YOU HAVE A CARB PROBLEM YOUR CARB WILL NEED TO BE ULTRASONIC CLEANED OR YOU MAY HAVE A BLOCKED SPARK ARESTER IN THE MUFFLER

HOPE THIS HELPS
BILL


----------



## cajunh2s

hiya Rik

everything bill say's also applies....i'm adding this here on this thread because i posted message on your other thread..so just making sure you see it in case first one was missed...lol

A couple of things i'd check is, make sure your exhaust is free and clear of carbon build up....pull your muffler off the engine and check exhaust ports if carboned up....clean them out with a small screw driver and some spray carb cleaner is what i use and also clean or replace the spark arrester if it has one i use a small torch to burn the old carbon off..can use chemical to clean arrester's but it takes a lot of time ....make sure not to scratch cylinder wall or piston while cleaning....

you mentioned the fuel filter and fuel lines....the fuel filter would be hooked to the longest fuel line going inside the Gas tank....

the shorter line would be the return line from the primer bulb outlet..this is a typical hook up for these unit's...and it sounds like this is how yours is to me

check for leaks in fuel lines...if lines bad...replace
if you have a gauge check compression out on unit and make sure carb gaskets are good and on engine tight enough where it don't have air leaks...

this is a good start...let us know what you find...


----------



## rikclark

billsmowers said:


> has the carb got 2 ajustment screws if so one will have (L ) ONE WILL HAVE (H) ABOVE IT OPEN THE (H) SCREW ABOUT 1/4 TURN SEE IF IT WILL PICK UP IF NOT OPEN THE (L) SCREW A LITTLE IF IT STILL WILL NOT WORK YOU HAVE A CARB PROBLEM YOUR CARB WILL NEED TO BE ULTRASONIC CLEANED OR YOU MAY HAVE A BLOCKED SPARK ARESTER IN THE MUFFLER
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS
> BILL


Thanks, Bill. It was the carb. Just removed from blower and cleaned with regular carb cleaner and seems to be fine now. Where should I go if this happens again and ai need to ge ultrasonic cleaning. do Most small engine repair shops do this? Theirs a guy at the bottom of the mountain who has fixed my riding mower.

Rick


----------



## rikclark

cajunh2s said:


> hiya Rik
> 
> everything bill say's also applies....i'm adding this here on this thread because i posted message on your other thread..so just making sure you see it in case first one was missed...lol
> 
> A couple of things i'd check is, make sure your exhaust is free and clear of carbon build up....pull your muffler off the engine and check exhaust ports if carboned up....clean them out with a small screw driver and some spray carb cleaner is what i use and also clean or replace the spark arrester if it has one i use a small torch to burn the old carbon off..can use chemical to clean arrester's but it takes a lot of time ....make sure not to scratch cylinder wall or piston while cleaning....
> 
> you mentioned the fuel filter and fuel lines....the fuel filter would be hooked to the longest fuel line going inside the Gas tank....
> 
> the shorter line would be the return line from the primer bulb outlet..this is a typical hook up for these unit's...and it sounds like this is how yours is to me
> 
> check for leaks in fuel lines...if lines bad...replace
> if you have a gauge check compression out on unit and make sure carb gaskets are good and on engine tight enough where it don't have air leaks...
> 
> this is a good start...let us know what you find...


Thanks for your response. I removed the carb and cleaned it with reguoar spray carb cleaner and it seems to work fine now.

Rick Clark


----------



## billsmowers

Most Small Engine Shops Will Do Ultrasonic Cleaning Of Carbs Now As It Saves Time For The Mecanic. As He Can Set It Up And Get On With Outher Work While The Carb Gets Cleaned And A Lot Better Results The Carbs Come Out Like New You Can Buy A Small Uktrasonic Cleaner For Around $50 Or Less At A Hardware Store If You Play Around With A Lot Of Engines It Will Pay For Its Self In No Time

Bill


----------

